# Raptors Chapter Space Marines questions



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been trying to search for a good WIP or tutorial for painting Raptors Chapter Space Marines and keep getting tons of Raptor CSM returns on the searches.

Anyone know of a thread here dealing with painting of, fluff, or collecting of this very interesting and understated chapter?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

http://web.archive.org/web/20060820042226/www.armageddon3.com/English/Campaign/Troops/raptors.html

https://www.coolminiornot.com/5088

Hope these help.

Try the search string: Raptor Space Marine Chapter -Chaos


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

you could also look at 

Imperial armour vol 9 they appear in there in the so called 3ed green but GW has gone back to yellow & blue but the choice would be yours


----------

